# انواع التكييف المركزى وكتب رائعة لشرحة



## noureldiien (18 يوليو 2013)

انواع التكييف المركزى وكتب رائعة لشرحة










*بالفيديو انواع التكييف المركزى*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D6piPZMNnE

*مجموعة كتب رائعة شاملة عن التكييف المركزى *
*باللغة العربية والانجليزية*


*control of HVAC*


*Download*


geothermal heat pump design manualAG_31-008


*Download*


انظمة التكييف المركزي وتطبيقاتها


*Download*


نظام التكييف المركزي باستخدام التشلر


*Download*


*سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم*
*


*​


----------



## suhalomar (19 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس وليد ستار (19 يوليو 2013)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## mahmood mrbd (19 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير .. لكن كيف يتم التحميل ارجو التوضيح


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (20 يوليو 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (20 يوليو 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ALSADIK0093 (20 يوليو 2013)

شكراا


----------



## مهندس : فادي (21 يوليو 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ibrahim1hj (21 يوليو 2013)

شكرا .. شكرا جزيلا .. عطاء متميز و معلومات قيمة


----------



## homsieng (22 يوليو 2013)

الله يجزيك كل خير ، ويجعل هذا العلم في ميزان حسناتك يا رب


----------



## mamdoh eshahat (25 يوليو 2013)

تسلم


----------



## محمد السيد شاهين (25 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## HAMAKEY (26 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmood mrbd (27 يوليو 2013)

شكرا اخي نورالدين على التوضيح وجزاك الله كل الخير والان يتم التحميل


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 يوليو 2013)

مشكور على الجهد و لكن لم أستطع تنزيل أي من الفايلات 
أرجو إعادة الرفع على الفورشيرد و الميديا فاير 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Mr.Yacine (27 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mai_samir18 (27 يوليو 2013)

شكرااااااا


----------



## alibashager (27 يوليو 2013)

مابنزل معي اعلم شنو


----------



## eng reda abdelaal (27 يوليو 2013)

جزيت خيرا اللهم انفع بك


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (12 أغسطس 2013)

لم يظهر رابط التحميل


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (12 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور على الجهد و لكن لم أستطع تنزيل أي من الفايلات 
أرجو إعادة الرفع على الفورشيرد و الميديا فاير 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## noureldiien (8 أبريل 2016)

الروابط تعمل جيدا وهذذا الموقع يحفظ الملفات مدى الحياه


----------

